# What restaurants are open?



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Coming down in a couple of weeks, what restaurants are open in the Buxton area this time of year? Avon to Frisco.

Thanks,
Bluesman


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

wendy's, mcdonalds...


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Pops


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I know I am gettn old and such but just can't seem to remember any Micky Ds or Wendys being between Avon and Frisco or Buxton but then again like I said I am gettn old 

Now I aint sayn that isn't food places there just dont remember seening any Mic's or Wendys


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Guess maybe I should go to Assateague!*

Nuff said!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Well,are ya goin' on a fishin' trip or a eatin' trip ? 

If you're goin' on a fishin' trip,the Food Lion in Avon has all ya need  

If you're goin' on a combo fishin'/eatin' trip(normally means yer wife/girl friend is with ya) just stay in the Nags Head/South Nags Head area,and drive down to Buxton/Frisco to fish.Based on the water temps and fishin' reports the latter isn't really that bad.I've done it plenty of times.Keeps peace in the family.Sorta


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

No Shooter ya aint losin' your altz-hammered mind.Just hit the Mic on Mercury prior to Rodanthe ..............btw,I liked Finnegans;good food,cold beer,not tryin to do up-scale crap(but not junky) and I think they had some entertainment on weekends....the R


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

I know that a new place opened in Rodanthe called Uncle Pauly’s and I think you might find something in Buxton but it is slim picking on Hatteras this time of year, but like Flathead said if you going to eat stay north in Nags Head.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Finnegans,Pops,Nenos,Toppers,and Pickled Steamer.. All have pretty good food,but some are only open on certian days..


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Hatteras*

Dinkies and Austin creek...Good food but bring your money.$$$$$


----------



## redrick (Jul 6, 2004)

*food*

seasalt must neaver been to hatteras , there is no wendy's or mickeyD's there.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surf rat said:


> Dinkies and Austin creek...Good food but bring your money.$$$$$


 It's ok,Dave (see I remembered  ) ,but for the $,Imho,not impressed... They are closed till April,I think is what Jody got on their recorder..


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Back in the late 50's when I was kid and Mr Jones used to take us down there and we had to wait for the ferry at Oregan Inlet we would just eat what we brought along and caught and it was a lot back then.Those were the good ole days huh?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh shoulda told ya we had some of the best balogna and spam and potted meat and vienna links you could buy at that time.Also took cases of RC colas.We didn't take any sardines cause we just knew we would catch fish because thats why we were going down there.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bbcroaker said:


> Oh shoulda told ya we had some of the best balogna and spam and potted meat and vienna links you could buy at that time.Also took cases of RC colas.We didn't take any sardines cause we just knew we would catch fish because thats why we were going down there.


 When I go out in the "tube" aka boat.. Sardines are a must have... Probably don't catch quite as many now,but sizes of some of the fish are bigger now,IMO.. The 50's?? Good to see another "ole codger" on here..  I ain't quite as ole as you,but I did get a small taste of what "the good ole days" were.. And yes,more fish back in those days..


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

The Little Caesars Pizza shop in the Food Lion / Belk Shopping Center sells $5 HOT-N-READY Large (14") Pepperoni Pizzas, no calling ahead, no waiting, just walk in and walk out.

That's a good way to feed 2 hungry folks or one really hungry fisherman for only a few bucks and no planning ahead.

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I forgot,also,Sandbar and Grill in Buxton..


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Is Bubba's B-B-Q in Frisco open this time of year?
They serve some tasty pig in that place!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Bubba's. :--| 
Hit Sauls just before the bridge in Currituck. On the left. All you can eat. Yum.  
I keep getting told to try High Cotton in Kitty Hawk. I'll be there Tuesday - if it's open.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Bubba's. :--|


 Ya got that right..


Sorry if ya like that kinda bbque,I was raise on e carolina bbque and it don't taste nothing like that for sure...


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Uncle Pauley's in Rodanthe is open for B,L,D,..Thurs - Sun

The Food is awesome and the prices are fair..Hope this helps..


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

fish militia said:


> Uncle Pauley's in Rodanthe is open for B,L,D,..Thurs - Sun
> 
> The Food is awesome and the prices are fair..Hope this helps..


It’s a good place to get a great meal at a fair price and the first time I walked in the place I got word about the blues blitz! You cant beat that, good food, fair prices, and up to date fishing reports!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Yep..I am glad someone got their Breakfast...I had to cancel mine...You Owe Me Breakfast


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

fish militia said:


> Yep..I am glad someone got their Breakfast...I had to cancel mine...You Owe Me Breakfast


I asked you if you wanted the last bite of my bunker, egg and cheese sandwich. Lol


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*open*

is hatterasman open...down in hatteras...bubbas was closed last time i was down oct 04..dam i need to get back.....JS


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

Will's high cotton bbq is closed until march


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Bubba's. :--|
> Hit Sauls just before the bridge in Currituck. On the left. All you can eat. Yum.
> I keep getting told to try High Cotton in Kitty Hawk. I'll be there Tuesday - if it's open.



Oh no...not that Carolina BBQ debate again.....


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Hooters Kitty Hawk ...*

is open  No BBQ debate there either  Over priced T&B  

Go eat,

`bucket


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Hooters comes with a "Scenery Tax"


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*fh ...*

is that what they call that and ta think I just thought it was titties & beer  

Go Big & Cold  

`bucket


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

FYI.. Sign at Diamond Shoals Rest. in Buxton said opening Jan 13-14 Breakfast....so don't know if they are opening for dinner???  or whether they will be opening during mid-week..JODY


----------

